# Seriously COOL completely line-shaft driven machine shop



## ChooChooMike (Jun 16, 2009)

I was going to post this in the *Links* section, but figured there'd be better visibility here instead. I found this site via another site that said they found it here .... of course I can't find it here, so here it is !! How about that for twisted logic.

On first glance this guy, Joel Sanderson, seems like a talented metal artist .....

http://sandersoniron.com/
BUT WAIT TILL YOU SEE HIS SHOP !!! OMG !!! TALK ABOUT TOOL PORN !! :big: You've got to dig into his site a little bit, but GEEEEEEEZZZZZZ, is it worth it !!

This guy's shop is all line shaft driven machines (hammers, lathes, mills, drill press, planer, etc.) from the turn of the 19th century and powered by 2 equally as old hit 'n miss engines. Check those pages for larger pictures. Here's a few thumbnail images.

Machine shop pictures

















Engines






Talk about a guy with serious tool envy !! He's got the real goods :bow: :bow: :bow:

Enjoy !!

Mike


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike,
I believe there was an article in the past few years in "Gas Engine Magazine" that focused on the Reid engine running the line shaft. Quite the undertaking. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 16, 2009)

This guy uses these tools and engines every day ! Talk about a working museum


----------

